# some of my fish



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

pictures

more


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great collection.
















What size tank are all those guys in and can you get a full tank shot?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what kind are they for the uneducated like me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What is the first fish in the first link?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> what kind are they for the uneducated like me


 you're not the only one ... whatever the red one with the black stripes is pretty cool!

nice pics!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the red with black stripes is a SMOKIN' festae cichlid! You have an incredible collection.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet collection


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> What is the first fish in the first link?


I think it's a Parachromis motaguensis


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That Arro looks huge! Nice.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

very nice,
i'm jealous


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

the fish in the first link is a female motaguensi, i have a breeding pair....

here are all the fish i have right now......
480
2 silver arrowana 30" and 24"
cincta pike 12"
paratilapia bleekeri 12"
2 ornate bichir 17" and 14"
royal pleco 8"

400 gallons
5 caribe from 6" to 9"
piraya 6"
dovii (breeding pair) 6" and 14"

280
2 marmorata pikes 7"
festae (breeding pair) 8"
red tiger motaguensi (breeding pair) 6"
dovii 3.5"
dempsey/texas mix 4"

180
marmorata
paratilapia bleekeri (breeding pair)4" and 8"
2 P. maculatus
umbee 5"

100
black arrowana 14"
2 lenticulata pikes 8"

55
islantum (breeding pair)
3 Crenicichla sp. Rio Atabapo 
2 haitiensis

55
tanganyican cichlids

25
30 baby dovii 1"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great stuff!
What are the dimensions on the 400 and 480?
The Dovii and piranha steer clear of each other?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

the 480 and the 400 have the same dimension which is 8x4x2, but the 400 have a built in wet/dry.....

the breeding pair of dovii is separated by a divider..


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Great shots of your fish & tanks!









Let me know, if you ever want to sell the 12" P. bleekeri.








Or your 4"- 8" P. bleekeri (breeding pair).


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i think i want a festae cichlid! Seems its much cooler than FHorns.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW...THATS AN AWESOME BLEEK...


----------

